# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Dilazione contributi inps

## T.G.

Sto cercando di richiedere una dilazione di pagamento di un avviso bonario per contributi inps artigiani.
Sapreste indicarmi cosa va messe nel campo "codice emissione"?
Al call center non sanno dirmi niente.
Grazie

----------


## welfare

> Sto cercando di richiedere una dilazione di pagamento di un avviso bonario per contributi inps artigiani.
> Sapreste indicarmi cosa va messe nel campo "codice emissione"?
> Al call center non sanno dirmi niente.
> Grazie

  Io inserisco *012012*  (se riguarda i contributi 2012) altrimenti 012011 e così via in base all'anno di emissione della rata che si vuole dilazionare

----------


## T.G.

> Io inserisco *012012*  (se riguarda i contributi 2012) altrimenti 012011 e così via in base all'anno di emissione della rata che si vuole dilazionare

  Ma non fai differenza in merito alla rata (tipo 012011 se si tratta della prima rate dei contributi 2011 o 022011 se si tratta della seconda e così via)?

----------


## Neoo

> Sto cercando di richiedere una dilazione di pagamento di un avviso bonario per contributi inps artigiani.
> Sapreste indicarmi cosa va messe nel campo "codice emissione"?
> Al call center non sanno dirmi niente.
> Grazie

  Qui a bari le dilaizioni di pagamento per contributi artigiani/commercianti si fanno solo allo sportello inps (e deve recarsi il titolare)
ti creano la codeline per la rateizzazione e ti danno il relativo piano di ammortamento

----------


## welfare

> Ma non fai differenza in merito alla rata (tipo 012011 se si tratta della prima rate dei contributi 2011 o 022011 se si tratta della seconda e così via)?

  dunque, io riempio il _Prospetto da allegare alla domanda di dilazione. Crediti in fase amministrativa - legale per le aziende DM, Artigiani e Commercianti_ ( *SC17* ).. nel campo " emissione" inserisco 012012 (o 201201 ora non ricordo) nel campo "n.rata" inserisco il numero della rata...

----------


## anfield

ciao qualcuno che l'ha gia fatto puo gentilmente ricapitolare come compilare il modulo online per la dilazione......non so cosa devo mettere nei campi 
codice emissione -anno competenza -rata-scadenza-tipo credito-
Anch'io ho chiamato il n. verde ma non mi hanno dato risposta 
Un saluto a tutti 
Dino

----------


## teo_marco

> ciao qualcuno che l'ha gia fatto puo gentilmente ricapitolare come compilare il modulo online per la dilazione......non so cosa devo mettere nei campi 
> codice emissione -anno competenza -rata-scadenza-tipo credito-
> Anch'io ho chiamato il n. verde ma non mi hanno dato risposta 
> Un saluto a tutti 
> Dino

  modulo online per la dilazione crediti in fase amministrativa INPS: 
esempio 4° rata fisso 2011 scadenza 16/02/2012 
codice emissione: 012011 (se non ci sono state più emissioni);
anno competenza: 2011
rata: 4
scadenza: 16/02/2012
tipo credito: entro minimale 
Saluti a tutti!

----------


## mifungo

> Sto cercando di richiedere una dilazione di pagamento di un avviso bonario per contributi inps artigiani.
> Sapreste indicarmi cosa va messe nel campo "codice emissione"?
> Al call center non sanno dirmi niente.
> Grazie

  Ho trovato una risposta nel messaggio INPS del 18/12/1998 n. 259 precisamente al paragrafo 11.9. In pratica basta saper leggere la codeline di 17 caratteri.

----------


## david78

buonasera 
nel tentativo di compilare la domanda di dilazione inps, mi sono 'scontrato' con la compilazione del codice di emissione.
ora, il codice di emissione nel codeline è di 2 valori di formato AA, cioè l'anno di emissione, mntre sulla dilazione online mi richiede ben 6 valori...qualcuno ha risolto? 
in attesa, porgo cordiali saluti.

----------


## mifungo

> buonasera 
> ... il codice di emissione nel codeline è di 2 valori di formato AA, cioè l'anno di emissione, mntre sulla dilazione online mi richiede ben 6 valori...qualcuno ha risolto? 
> in attesa, porgo cordiali saluti.

  Si devono prendere il nono e decimo carattere per l'anno (da riportare sulla domanda nel formato aaaa), e poi l'undicesimo (da riportare sulla domanda nel formato ##). In totale sono adesso sei caratteri.

----------


## david78

ti ringrazio, celere e gentilissimo  :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> Si devono prendere il nono e decimo carattere per l'anno (da riportare sulla domanda nel formato aaaa), e poi l'undicesimo (da riportare sulla domanda nel formato ##). In totale sono adesso sei caratteri.

  Salve riprendo questa discussione perchè mi trovo anche io a dover fare una pratica di dilazione per un debito inps riferito a contributi entro il minimale.
Sono andata a leggere la circolare a cui si faceva riferimento e ho provato a seguire il consiglio del collega MIFUGO, ma non mi è del tutto chiaro... 
ho due codeline, quella originaria dei contributi fissi omessi, e quella stampata sull'avviso bonario con causale CRN, che ritengo sostituisca definitivamente quella orginaria....  
dalla circolare risulta che: 
IL CODICE INPS (17 CARATTERI) È COSÌ COMPOSTO: 
-CODICE DELL'AZIENDA 8 NUMERICO E MAGGIORE DI ZERO 
-CODICE EMISSIONE 2 ANNO DI EMISSIONE (AA) 
-PROGRESS. EMISSIONE 1 1,2,3,.....9 
ecc.... 
se conto i primi 8 caratteri sono relativi al numero azienda del socio, poi nel mio caso ho un 15 che è riferito all'anno AA e secondo la circolare è il c.d. codice emissione, poi ho uno 0  
quindi nel mio caso che devo indicare come codice emissione di 6 cifre?? 
201500????

----------


## mifungo

L'undicesimo carattere è uno zero?

----------


## URBIS ET ORBIS

Va indicato l' anno dei contributi omessi seguito dal codice 01 
Ovvero se l' avviso si riferisce alla contribuzione 2014 il codice emissione sarà 201401 
Saluti

----------


## sabrinallt

> L'undicesimo carattere è uno zero?

  si nella codeline dell'avviso bonario l'undicesimo carattere è uno zero.

----------


## MrDike

Riprendo anch'io questo post, dato che mi trovo nella stessa situazione di *sabrinallt*: trattasi di avviso bonario per contributi INPS (gestione commercianti) eccedenti il minimale relativi al 2009 e non versati... 
Nono e decimo carattere: 15
Undicesimo carattere: 0
Anno di riferimento: 2009
Rata: 3 
Pertanto, se ho ben capito, nel campo *codice emissione* dovrei indicare "*200901*", tuttavia non comprendo perchè venga indicata la rata "3" dall'INPS. Non dovrebbe essere "6"?

----------


## MrDike

Riprendo anch'io questo thread, dato che mi trovo nella stessa situazione di *sabrinallt*: trattasi di avviso bonario per contributi INPS (gestione commercianti) eccedenti il minimale relativi al 2009 e non versati... 
Nono e decimo carattere: 15
Undicesimo carattere: 0
Anno di riferimento: 2009
Rata: 3 
Pertanto, se ho ben capito, nel campo *codice emissione* dovrei indicare "*200901*", tuttavia non comprendo perchè venga indicata la rata "3" nell'avviso. Non dovrebbe essere "6"?

----------


## MrDike

Nessuno risponde?

----------

